# AB Betta Tail Turning Transparent... Should I be Worried?



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

These are his "show" pictures:










This is when I got him on Friday:










And this is him now (only the transparence in his tail has progressed... I can't get a pic because my phone died)




















He seems very happy in his new 2.5gal home, heated, API Stress Coat, correct water levels, the works. What could be wrong?
​


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He most likely has the marble gene, well known to change a betta's colours in strange and fantastic ways. Marbling is nothing to worry about, unless you don't like change. Personally it's one of my favourite patterns because of its unpredictability. The boy in my avatar is a marble. 

He looks healthy and happy otherwise. HMs can be a little more delicate and sensitive to water conditions, so it could be that also. If he has a few tears in his tail just watch it and if it gets worse, treat it accordingly. He's a beauty, I love his pattern.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment!  <3 About how drastic could his colors change if he had the marble gene, out of curiosity? I really love them now!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Anything from clear/cellophane to a completely different colour. It's incredible really! A very good article on marbles is here:

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Interesting article! Well the good thing is, I'm studying genetics, so at least he'll be interesting to watch if this is the case. However, I hope it's not!


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

SageMyster said:


> Thank you for the compliment!  <3 About how drastic could his colors change if he had the marble gene, out of curiosity? I really love them now!


So far I've bought two marble fish who were a lot darker on the body than their seller pics:

Fleury's AB pic









When I brought him home (he looks the same now):









My avatar is Armand's breeder pic. Here he is now:









I am not bothered by any of these changes. I think they are the result of buying a young fish, and it's fun to watch them change as they grow up! Not all fish change, however. Here's Voltaire:

Breeder pic









Now


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

It never mentioned anything about 'Sace being a marble in his description. Does that mean the breeder didn't know? And will it change his eye color? I ADORE his eye color!

Those are some gorgeous fishies you've got there!


----------

